# A/C Blower Resistor Switch



## Ally7278 (Aug 22, 2005)

This problem arose all of a sudden my a/c only blows cold air on setting 4 not on 1,2 or 3 when these setting are clicked to it acts like the compressor is working with the a/c light coming on but no air blows out the vents......... Everyone I have talked to say it more than likely is a Blower Resistor Switch, where is this located on a 97 Sentra? Is it easy to install? Any Information would greatly help this situation....
Im a 22y/o female would it be hard for me to install myself


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ally7278 said:


> This problem arose all of a sudden my a/c only blows cold air on setting 4 not on 1,2 or 3 when these setting are clicked to it acts like the compressor is working with the a/c light coming on but no air blows out the vents......... Everyone I have talked to say it more than likely is a Blower Resistor Switch, where is this located on a 97 Sentra? Is it easy to install? Any Information would greatly help this situation....
> Im a 22y/o female would it be hard for me to install myself


It's an easy fix. It is under the passenger's side of the dash and is a 1in by 3 in black plastic piece that bolts into the blower box. It has a grey plug oriented vertically and is about 6 -10 inches right of the dash/console "island". Retention is by 2 8 mm screws that are at opposite ends of the box, again on the vertical. DL the B14 FSM at the top of the B14 section and it should show you everything you need to know about where it is, etc. Oh, BTW, it's a dealer only item, IIRC and I got mine for $5 at a junkyard. Took me like 5 minutes to install. Very easy. BTW, Girls are just as capable of fixing cars as guys, it's just that most never choose to learn how!


----------

